# Sticky  A Place by the Fire - RPG Discussion Thread



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Here on Heresy we are looking to bring fans of RPG's together to talk and chat about our experiences in game, our faves, our great moments and even our lows. Its a forum dedicated to Roleplaying Games even though it is within a GW based fan site. Of course many of us do more than just one or the other and I would like to attempt to bring Roleplayers here to chat, rather than vanish off to the RPG styled forums out there on the net. 
I see it as another way to unify the community here at Heresy and I ask any RPG fan, or those eager to discover what the heck where all going on about, to come join us here at the fire. we are all happy to discuss any Roleplay Games here.

This thread will be a general discussion thread where any chat about Roleplay games which you feel doesn't require its own thread can go. Folks can also start questions here designed to spark discussion about RPG's, however if you have an idea you want to talk over, chat about a new product then we will be listening also. 

I will also reserve the first post so I can link any other interesting threads from here, so any that aren't sticky don't get lost as the forum grows. It will be a sort of entrance hub thread for the forum.

So the logs are set, the fire burns. 

I think my first question just to get some discussion going is one dear to me, my question is did White Wolf make the right choice in ending the Original World of Darkness to start the new one?

I'll wait to see some other views before I add mine, but please any opinions are welcome.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Threads of Note

Talking by the Fire - Fave Character thread
So what's your favorite RPG?
Craziest thing you've done... in D&D
What came first (for you,) Tactical or Roleplay?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I just want to throw this out there, but its not really worth its own thread. 
I just found out; 2010= 4th edition D&D DRAGONLANCE!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
They took out gnomes did they? Well show them... Their stairs will fail to our advanced catapaults!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Now thats interesting news there, as Dragonlance got me into RPG's I might just be tempted to pick that up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there a place where we can post our characters for games such as Dark Heresy as Inquisitor? I've enjoyed playing the odd inquisitor game, and have recently bought Dark Heresy, so I'd enjoy making some up


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Just put the thread together for you Vaz in RPG Resources, If you are happy to share them for other GM's any characters posted there would be great. 

Going to have a good read of the rules this week myself, its about time I tried the game, so I'll be aiming to get a couple of characters in there asap as well.


----------



## Chaplain Decious (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm just wondering if this site supports a Dice roller system? if so we could actually run RPG's on the site, i know another one that does and its rather successful, i would love to see this site take off on the Roleplay side of things. 

If you had a dice roller i'd love to play in any Deathwatch game running at all.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's an interesting idea. We don't currently have one but I could talk with Jezlad at some point about the possibility of including something similar that allows RPG's to be played through Heresy. It depends on how many people would like the feature and how many people would use it. We can't afford a feature that costs money/space that is only used by a very small amount of members. That is if it costs anything or takes up much space at all anyway. I don't know much about this stuff so as I said I'll bring it up with Jez at some point. Could you possibly PM me a link to the website so I can have a look at their system?


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

I have heard nothing but bad about 4th edition D&D. The few groups in my area who I know about play Pathfinder instead. I am just wondering what people from the forum think of 4th edition and it's "cousin" Pathfinder. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey there, I am new here, are there any 40k RPs that I could join or need more players to start?

I mostly came to this site in search of a good base of RPing folks, TBH I am up for any sort of RP but lean towards 40k in general.


----------

